# The curves discussion thread



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

I know that most guys prefer curvy women. I've seen varying definitions on what constitutes curvy, though. Many sites I've been to claim that curves on a woman involve a waist-hip ratio of 0.65 to 0.75, while others say women are curvy as long as they aren't extremely skinny (very skinny women can have ideal waist-hip ratios).

So, is curviness defined more by waist-hip ratio to you, or just how much the woman weighs? One example of difference for comparative purposes might be considering whether a 5'5", 100 pound woman with 32-22-32 dimensions is curvier than a 5'2", 115 pound woman with 33-28-36 dimensions. The former is skinnier, but has a waist-hip ratio close to the ideal, while the latter has a WHR closer to 0.8, but has more meat.


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

I saw a girl with nice hips today, they were wider than mine, which I found very very hot.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

It is hip to waist ratio.... thighs are where women store the materials used to make up baby brains... there is a theory that guys like the certain hip to waist ratio because it produces smarter babies.... I have no idea why, and dont care. I just know it looks good.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

What you guys said. Some thickness in the thighs can be really hot.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

My dimensions are 36-28-38 and I'm 5'5" 145lbs.
I think women are more beautiful when they have some fat on there thighs and stomach.
Why?
Because I think they look healthy and cute. Yet again, I'm not a guy so I don't know what most prefer.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, that is what I estimated, but wanted to make sure. Many guys may claim they don't like skinny, but a skinny woman who nonetheless has most of what fat she does have in the thighs and hips will get more looks the majority of the time than a woman who has more meat but has it more in her backside than her hips or thighs.

In fact, that latter observation makes measurements themselves somewhat misleading..the hip measurement is actually a measure of both hips and backside. A woman with 36" can look very different from another woman with 36" if the one has narrow hips and a big backside and the other has wide hips but a flat backside. Same measurements, but completely different distribution..


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

I definitely don't have the waist-to-hips ratio to be considered curvy (I blame my mother's genetics; she was a 100-lb pencil at my age, and she stayed about the same shape when she gained weight), but I think I look more feminine and attractive when I'm at the heavier end of my weight spectrum. I actually make an effort to go against my natural metabolism and keep a bit of weight on because I think I look better (and healthier) that way. Plus, the boobs that come along with weight gain aren't something to complain about. :tongue: I just measured myself, and I've apparently got a 38 bust, a 34 waist, and 40 hips. So the ratio doesn't fit within the "curvy" range, but I certainly don't look like a man, so I'm happy. At this weight, I actually do consider myself pretty curvy, but that's probably mostly just in comparison to how I was when I considered myself too skinny. :crazy:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> My dimensions are 36-28-38 and I'm 5'5" 145lbs.
> I think women are more beautiful when they have some fat on there thighs and stomach.
> Why?
> Because I think they look healthy and cute. Yet again, I'm not a guy so I don't know what most prefer.


it is very hard to generalise, because there are many scenarios where girls that is more "stick" (close to same ratio on all three) like looks better than the curvier. The last girl I had an attraction to at a party I went to was more of "stick" like but it was the general feeling of introverted, nerdyness that shined through. She was taken though.

Definately I prefer a girl with curves and as charlie says with some fat on her thighs and stomach. And with breasts that fit her body. It makes her look healthy and sexy to have a little curve. Theres nothing like a girl with a good looking ass that you just want to slap all the time.

And that little fat on the stomach in a tight dress, uhm!

But then again Im a big guy one of them bigger teddybears so it would look weird me going down the street with a stick woman. Looks like something Im going to eat later. 

Something one have to take in to consideration is height. Im 5'11" to 6'0" so Id look really weird with a 5'2" woman. I need someone my own height. I find tall women generally more attractive.



kdm1984 said:


> Yeah, that is what I estimated, but wanted to make sure. Many guys may claim they don't like skinny, but a skinny woman who nonetheless has most of what fat she does have in the thighs and hips will get more looks the majority of the time than a woman who has more meat but has it more in her backside than her hips or thighs.


I have to agree thighs and hips that have fat on them sometimes makes the ass look really good.

And sunshine I personally like women that look healthy and at ease with their own bodies. But the latter can be hard to find.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

slowriot said:


> But then again Im a big guy one of them bigger teddybears so it would look weird me going down the street with a stick woman. Looks like something Im going to eat later.


ROFL, that's totally how I feel standing next to short, scrawny people! :crazy:


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

slowriot said:


> Definately I prefer a girl with curves and as charlie says with some fat on her thighs and stomach. And with breasts that fit her body. It makes her look healthy and sexy to have a little curve. Theres nothing like a girl with a good looking ass that you just want to slap all the time.


Ah, so derrieres constitute curves also, after all!

Given that there are so many body varieties, I imagine there is someone attracted to about every type of physical frame out there..it just seems WHR is important to most, hence my investigation. :happy:


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

slowriot said:


> And sunshine I personally like women that look healthy and at ease with their own bodies. But the latter can be hard to find.


That's so sadly true, it seems. :frustrating:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

as long its not a health issue and you think the same as her (probable weight gain) it really kills the romance. There's a reason why you fell for her in the first place.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

I definitely think appearance should never become an issue in a relationship. I also think that a high amount of shame about one's appearance is unhealthy for all parties involved, but confidence for many people in that aspect is easier said than done, it seems. I wish I could help some people look in a mirror that wasn't distorted in their eyes.


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

There seems to be a fine line between curvy and fat in my world. I have a waist and have ample breasts and "child-bearing hips".. so this is curvy no? alas, no. I am fat. This isn't a whoa is me, it is a fact, I am overweight. At my ideal weight I am still curvy though, I'm just presently curvi-er :blushed: 
I think curvy is attractive and I can see how that relates to the opposite sex and procreation.. I think how _healthy_ a woman is, is more relevent though. Weight distributed away from the heart (hips, bottom and thighs) is good, we need fat, storing it is essential (or was) and being healthy and happy is attractive. Unfortunately it's all a bit..well rubbish... so few are actually healthy (even the slim frames have too much visceral fat around vital organs) and even fewer are happy  ..and yes, there's nothing more attractive than someone who is happy in their own skin and who honours and nurtures their own body.. but again I don't see much of that..


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

kdm1984 said:


> I know that most guys prefer curvy women. I've seen varying definitions on what constitutes curvy, though. Many sites I've been to claim that curves on a woman involve a waist-hip ratio of 0.65 to 0.75, while others say women are curvy as long as they aren't extremely skinny (very skinny women can have ideal waist-hip ratios).
> 
> So, is curviness defined more by waist-hip ratio to you, or just how much the woman weighs? One example of difference for comparative purposes might be considering whether a 5'5", 100 pound woman with 32-22-32 dimensions is curvier than a 5'2", 115 pound woman with 33-28-36 dimensions. The former is skinnier, but has a waist-hip ratio close to the ideal, while the latter has a WHR closer to 0.8, but has more meat.


 Its not math, if it looks good it looks good.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I love curvy women, but not more curves than a car. I definitely hate stick figures though.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Evolyptic said:


> I love curvy women, but not more curves than a car. I definitely hate stick figures though.



I actually adore sticky women  I doesn't really matter if they're "flat as a board" either.


Although, a few curves doesn't hurt. But I tend to fancy skinny girls.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

Mikbert said:


> I actually adore sticky women  I doesn't really matter if they're "flat as a board" either.
> 
> 
> Although, a few curves doesn't hurt. But I tend to fancy skinny girls.


I prefer skinny girls, too. Fat is okay in the right places, but as some people were talking about on the previous page, stomach fat, especially when it's noticeable through clothing, is a big turn-off.

All this talk of being healthy is the same reason I use for why I like thin girls. Yes, too skinny is dangerous, but it's very possible to be skinny and not have an eating disorder, and those are more often than not the most healthy people of us all.

I don't like boards like the poster I quoted, but I'm a waist-man as opposed to boob or butt guy for sure.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I like a decent pair of nice pale legs. Just because I'm a teenager doesn't mean that I only have to like blondes. (pale readheads, ebony, and asians, rawr.)


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm curvy, but my curves go in the wrong direction, with the smaller numbers on the outside edges. Does that count? :tongue:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

This thread seems really technical. Curves are great....very great.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

sunshine said:


> Hmm, I've always been pretty satisfied with my measurements (34 inch waist and 40 inch hips, apparently) and never thought of them as being unfeminine (I have more hips than my mom ever did ), but that testosterone thing is interesting. It would explain how my calves always developed really easily during marching band season in high school... Cool! :crazy:


The calves are probably my favorite physical part of myself. :crazy:

It turns out that most guys' WHRs are actually around 0.9 anyway, so even a woman at around 0.8 isn't really going to look like a dude or something - especially if the breasts are larger.

And in spite of narrow hips, my butt definitely sticks out more than all the guys I've seen, so that makes me look deceivingly curvy from the side at least. :tongue:


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

kdm1984 said:


> And in spite of narrow hips, my butt definitely sticks out more than all the guys I've seen, so that makes me look deceivingly curvy from the side at least. :tongue:


LOL, I'm totally the same way! I have definitely never been accused of having a guy butt. Yay. :tongue:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

women are sheer works of art, and are beautiful in many different configurations.

each is unique and is more valuable for it!


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

luv luv luv curves.....curves curves curves


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> women are sheer works of art, and are beautiful in many different configurations.
> 
> each is unique and is more valuable for it!


And men are ugly garbage-like ...things. 
No one wants to look at ding-a-lings!


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

in the modern, Adonis 

though i'm partial to Venus


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

shakalaka said:


> And men are ugly garbage-like ...things.
> No one wants to look at ding-a-lings!


I disagree. :happy:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

I think she was being *tongue in cheek*


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

I was wondering, lol. Usually it's straight guys who offer that argument - "Man, my gender is so ugly and hairy - if I were female, I'd have to be lesbian!"


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

kdm1984 said:


> I was wondering, lol. Usually it's straight guys who offer that argument - "Man, my gender is so ugly and hairy - if I were female, I'd have to be lesbian!"


I am quite nice, but some guys are not so nice...

I think we choose how we are reincarnated into this world. If we made the choice to be female why not enjoy it?

I enjoy being a male, and wouldn't have it any other way... If I were a female I would enjoy being female and wouldn't have it any other way...

That being said... the female body is still the most beautiful.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Erm, when exactly did I choose to be a guy? Can I see that ballot again? :crazy:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Marino said:


> Erm, when exactly did I choose to be a guy? Can I see that ballot again? :crazy:


If your doubting your choice there are always hormones and surgery...:crazy:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^And of course, remember michael jackson. Just because you're born a poor black boy doesn't mean that you can't become a white wtf.


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

curves are ftw!! :laughing::tongue:


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

curves are hot, though that doesn't mean I will disqualify a girl just for not having a mathematically accurate .7 hip to waist ratio


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Thracius said:


> curves are hot, though that doesn't mean I will disqualify a girl just for not having a mathematically accurate .7 hip to waist ratio


You're obviously not a nerd, then; most nerds would REQUIRE their girls to be mathematically accurate, haha!


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm not attracted to women who are too fat or too skinny, but there is a wide range in between, and certainly a favorable waist-to-hip ratio is nice, but I'm not too anal about specific numbers. I call 'em like I see 'em. :wink:


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I like this thread. It just seems so much more... idk, sincere, than a marketing ploy like the Dove Campaign for Real Beauty. I totally do think larger women can be beautiful, but it brought out the cynic in me (i.e. the twig, at 
29-21-32) when I saw an ad that said "real women have curves". Just because women above a certain size or shape are the majority doesn't mean that the campaign gets to bash everyone else.

Like the others said, it's a matter of health. Like obesity shouldn't be the norm, but nobody should feel the need to strive to be something impossible or get depressed over it. Just whatever works for you. A size 00 doesn't necessarily translate to "anorexic figure of skin and bone," and a size 12 doesn't mean "lardball". Likewise, there are cases where one size two girl can look great, and another girl of the same size has her ribs and stuff showing.

And now the media's flipping out over "the lady on page 194" in Glamour magazine. It's ridiculous that we can't have a real person in a magazine without getting people worked up over it.

Anyway, yeah, curves are awesome. I don't see why perfectly normal women would starve themselves when plenty of men like them how they are. Heck, I don't even notice someone's size until I try on their clothes.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

tartetatin said:


> I like this thread. It just seems so much more... idk, sincere, than a marketing ploy like the Dove Campaign for Real Beauty. I totally do think larger women can be beautiful, but it brought out the cynic in me (i.e. the twig, at
> 29-21-32) when I saw an ad that said "real women have curves". Just because women above a certain size or shape are the majority doesn't mean that the campaign gets to bash everyone else.


I never thought of that Dove campaign as "bashing everyone else." I think it's more like the media tells people what should be attractive (and in that sense the Dove campaign isn't really different from any other portrayal of "attractive" women, though the standards shown are different), as opposed to asking people what they actually find to be attractive.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

tartetatin said:


> A size 00 doesn't necessarily translate to "anorexic figure of skin and bone," and a size 12 doesn't mean "lardball".


I'm a size 12. :tongue:


----------



## red riding hood (Aug 10, 2009)

I got sick once and got down to weighing 95 pounds and I lookd awful, I could have worn a bra better backwards, but there were guys that said I looked good at that wieght, I thought they were either lieing and trying to score, or totally nuts, maybe it was some of all of it. But I feel better when I am not a stick.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

MannyP said:


> I never thought of that Dove campaign as "bashing everyone else." I think it's more like the media tells people what should be attractive (and in that sense the Dove campaign isn't really different from any other portrayal of "attractive" women, though the standards shown are different), as opposed to asking people what they actually find to be attractive.


Yeah. It's interesting to me that while the average weight has increased in the general populace during the last two decades, the standard of beauty in the media has gotten skinnier over the years, whether it's what the majority of men even truly like or not. Are there any famous beautiful women today who have thighs like Vera Ellen?


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

red riding hood said:


> I got sick once and got down to weighing 95 pounds and I lookd awful, I could have worn a bra better backwards, but there were guys that said I looked good at that wieght, I thought they were either lieing and trying to score, or totally nuts, maybe it was some of all of it. But I feel better when I am not a stick.


My good friend sam (infj) did that sorta too. He was like....a vegan ..so he didn't eat meat...and soo he got really skinny. But yea. I definitely think he looks better with some meat on his bones...as with everyone else.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

Having curves is all about the ratio... up till a point, but at that point it's usually impossible to sustain that ratio.

I'd prefer meat with a bit of fat any day. Most women who are in shape are fine, that last layer of fat isn't going to kill them (probably quite the opposite) and they look better for it.



kdm1984 said:


> Are there any famous beautiful women today who have thighs like Vera Ellen?


Yes, but they are all photoshopped. Seriously. Some famous women, I don't even need to name them, make a living off of having shapely thighs. The rest of them all walk on toothpicks.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, that figures (no pun intended, heh). It was harder to photoshop back in the day!

To add, I think fashion models take the skinny to even greater lengths than actresses. I saw the Project Runway models tonight, and there were only about two or three that looked like their BMI was 18.5 or higher. Sure, people can be that skinny if they like, and some are attracted to that - it's just weird to me how the general populace has shifted to greater weight while beauty standards have shifted to less.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

Grim said:


> It is hip to waist ratio.... thighs are where women store the materials used to make up baby brains... there is a theory that guys like the certain hip to waist ratio because it produces smarter babies.... I have no idea why, and dont care. I just know it looks good.


this is where smart a baby comes from.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

SUPERJERKASS said:


> this is where smart a baby comes from.


I think you meant to say:

"This is where Smart, a baby, came from."


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

kdm1984 said:


> Yeah, that figures (no pun intended, heh). It was harder to photoshop back in the day!
> 
> To add, I think fashion models take the skinny to even greater lengths than actresses. I saw the Project Runway models tonight, and there were only about two or three that looked like their BMI was 18.5 or higher. Sure, people can be that skinny if they like, and some are attracted to that - it's just weird to me how the general populace has shifted to greater weight while beauty standards have shifted to less.


 My thought about this issue is that whatever body type is the most difficult to attain, or whatever requires the greatest wealth to maintain is what will be considered attractive, so your observation makes perfect sense. There are places in Africa where starvation is a serious risk, and in those places, extreme obesity is often glorified as beautiful, despite the rarity of fat people there. Here in America, where the poor are more likely to be obese than the rich because junk food is cheaper than healthy meals, where the rich can afford liposuction and personal fitness trainers, we fat people, who are more common, are considered ugly. Back when the poor had to work outdoors while the rich had the luxury of being able to rest indoors, being pale was considered more attractive than being tan. Most people were tan, then. Now, the poor sit in cramped cubicles answering phones, and the rich can live a life of leisure where they can laze about at the beach, participate in recreational activities outdoors, and go to tanning salons. Being tan is now considered more attractive by media standards. Most of us are pale. I think any culture's concept of beauty changes according to the meanings or assumptions associated with the qualities that are glorified, and it has more to do with these factors than evolution. The desire for symmetrical mates comes from instinct, so I'm sure there is a little of that involved. I just think cultural factors play a greater role.


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

I am 5'11.........a size 6 or 12 on me is far different than someone 5'1"........ think out of the box. 

My bone structure wouldnt even fit into a 6.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

kdm1984 said:


> Yeah. It's interesting to me that while the average weight has increased in the general populace during the last two decades, the standard of beauty in the media has gotten skinnier over the years, whether it's what the majority of men even truly like or not. Are there any famous beautiful women today who have thighs like Vera Ellen?


I disagree. If you watch old movies, the average size for actresses was around a modern size 2-4 (vanity sizing means their actual dress size number was larger then). Grace Kelly would have been a modern size 2. Audrey Hepburn would probably have been a 0. They had measurements of very thin women. 

Fashion models in the past were also always thinner and taller than the average woman, and the average woman used to be thinner than she is now (the average woman in the US is now overweight). So this idea that thicker bodies were more in style is just a myth. 

Sure, the fashion industry can go to extremes now, but I don't think the fashion industry has the kind of influence on body ideals that people think it has. Those couture models are largely criticized by the mainstream media and average people, and they are employed to wear clothes well on a runway, not to be sexy. 

I'd look at models in men's magazines to see the real beauty ideals being set, and for an explanation in the rise of breast augmentation. Much more impossible standards set there....


----------



## alanv (Aug 29, 2009)

I go for sightly smaller women instead of the whole waiste to hip ratio. Women with hips are attractive but it's all about personal preference. That is only the attraction part. If I can't have an intelligent discussion at some point with her, then it is not going to be a serious relationship.:laughing:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

I used to not have a preference... but now it seems like all I want are asian women... I've had two and now I don't want anything else... 

Someone told me it's called yellow fever or something like that... I just know I'm addicted :crazy:


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> I used to not have a preference... but now it seems like all I want are asian women... I've had two and now I don't want anything else...
> 
> Someone told me it's called yellow fever or something like that... I just know I'm addicted :crazy:


I'm pretty sure my brothers have that. My mom keeps joking about how she's never going to have a blonde grandchild. :crazy:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

sunshine said:


> I'm pretty sure my brothers have that. My mom keeps joking about how she's never going to have a blonde grandchild. :crazy:


you are one of the few women that might cure me... never fail to make me happy when I talk to you. You will guy will be very lucky someday.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> you are one of the few women that might cure me... never fail to make me happy when I talk to you. You will guy will be very lucky someday.


Aww. *hugs and Reese's* roud:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

sunshine said:


> Aww. *hugs and Reese's* roud:


told you... you were just looking for a chance to grab my chocolate... 

*hug*


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Back to the top!

There was a thread recently that started going into INFJ types and hormonal influences, involving the talk of estrogen and WHR talk to an extent, so this topic might be interesting to revisit in light of that.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

My opinion might not matter much since I am a female and I'm not a lesbian, but... oh well lol.

I only find larger hips on girls attract if they're skinny, if they're bigger or "thick" as some people politely call it, it's not attractive to me. But it's not the actual hips that are unattractive, it's what they will be come, if that makes sense. When we're young, it might be nice, round, and beautiful, but as we age it will become covered in cellulite and as we continue to age, all of those youngsters who had hips will be fat. Always. I've never seen anyone that was very voluptuous at a young age not eventually become rather large, whether they've had a baby or not. Wow I just made myself sound old... lol.

But I kind of have a fat phobia. ):

So I'm happy with my non-so-curvy body.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Monte said:


> My opinion might not matter much since I am a female and I'm not a lesbian, but... oh well lol.
> 
> *I only find larger hips on girls attract if they're skinny, if they're bigger or "thick" as some people politely call it, it's not attractive to me. But it's not the actual hips that are unattractive, it's what they will be come, if that makes sense. When we're young, it might be nice, round, and beautiful, but as we age it will become covered in cellulite and as we continue to age, all of those youngsters who had hips will be fat.* Always. I've never seen anyone that was very voluptuous at a young age not eventually become rather large, whether they've had a baby or not. Wow I just made myself sound old... lol.
> 
> ...


You know... I was so confused in the gym last night. I was at a brisk walk on the treadmill and this girl in front of me was on the elliptical.... I looked at her and she has this teeny tiny body, I'd guess she's a size 5 at the most... And she's got cottage cheese thighs... I'm bigger than that and have solid legs... Granted, I've been playing team sports since I was a little kid, and have always been athletic. It was just odd to see this little tiny girl with cellulite already, when I didn't even have it!


----------

